# The beginings of my Disco Burner!



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

I know that I could go out and buy a pre-fab discada stand & burner, but those here that know me, know that's not the way I roll. I've had an idea in the back of my head for a while and have been patiently watching CL for a good deal. Well yesterday was the day! I picked up 4 steel rims for $10.00!! I have two different plans for these guys so watch here as things develop.













22673188867_3b2e232834_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 17, 2015)

This should be interesting. A discada is on my wish list!


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok kinda stupid here what is a discada burner. Sorry


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> Ok kinda stupid here what is a discada burner. Sorry


It will be a propane burner for my Discada. Similar to something like this:













DISCO.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2015


















DISCO-2.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2015)

Watching I love watching people work LOL

Richie


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 17, 2015)

Well now that is just cool hmmmmm


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2015)

Looking good. I love the name! I'm in to see the finished product.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

Some more inspiration photos...













rim stove.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2015


















rim stove 2.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2015


















rs1.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2015


















rs-2.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## thickstrings (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice!   I bet that really can get very hot...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice thread Case !  I seriously gotta get a disc...  

Wow, ya got the discada part of the forum going..... 

:2thumbs:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread Case !  I seriously gotta get a disc...
> 
> Wow, ya got the discada part of the forum going.....
> 
> :2thumbs:



You sure do! 

Need to get mine going. This cold weather snap has put a hamper on outdoor activities like welding!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2015)

DS2003, I'm thoroughly impressed by your workmanship! Well done .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2016)

Warmed up enough for me to pick up frozen pieces of steel and word today. 

I was going to reuse a burner I had, but after trying to thread the new needle valve I decided to buy a new burner too. 

I might cut the legs down a bit but for now I'm going wait until I use it a few times. 




















Burner will set through this slot. Cut with grinder. 































New burner will be here Wednesday. Bit more fab then off to the sand blast shop. 




Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2016)

So after a good nights sleep I decided that the burner is going to need a place for utensils. It also is going to need handles. Steel rims weigh a ton! I am going to keep with the horseshoe theme and add a few.

I still need to cut out the center of the wheel. I think that it is going to interfere with the burner too much. Good thing I stocked up on cutting wheels!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2016)

New burner arrived. Think I will use rectorseal on the threads. Anyone see a problem with this? I've never seen teflon tape on these joints before.


----------



## alelover (Jan 21, 2016)

I used teflon tape on all the joints in my propane line. No leaks. No problems.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 21, 2016)

is it done is it done is it done!!

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2016)

driedstick said:


> is it done is it done is it done!!
> 
> DS


Still working on it... Since I can't use my grinder in my garage I have to work when the weather allows. Been too much rain pouring down!


----------



## alelover (Jan 22, 2016)

Where did you get the disc? Love the handles.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

alelover said:


> Where did you get the disc? Love the handles.



A friend over in the Willamette valley picked up for me. There's a metal place he knows there that has hundreds of them. He filled the hole where it attached to the harrow. He also welded on the horseshoe handles for me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2016)

Man where do you get all these ideals I still want to make the crab for a friend of mine who has a seafood business and does commercial crabbing. You told me vise grips were cheap at Harbor Freight where are all those horse shoes coming from. Of course I have some Amish friends who could fix me up with them. What a wok real cool.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2016)

That is lookin awesome Case !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> :Looks-Great: Man where do you get all these ideals I still want to make the crab for a friend of mine who has a seafood business and does commercial crabbing. You told me vise grips were cheap at Harbor Freight where are all those horse shoes coming from. Of course I have some Amish friends who could fix me up with them. What a wok real cool.



I buy them at one of our local feed stores. The shoes are just under $3 a piece. Legs are 1/4" steel rod, eyes are 3/4" nuts. 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 24, 2016






Once rusted I coat in Penetrol to stop the rusting. Then several coats of spray Varathane for UV protection.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is lookin awesome Case !    Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Houston we have lift off!

I had to close the air down to see the flames. Burns so clean they are invisible!































It's going to need holes at the top or I'm going to need to weld some tabs to lift the disk off the rim. It snuffs the flame out with the disk on it.


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Added stand offs for air at top. 



















That'll work! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2016)

Dirt.......  That's perfect.....   great job......    Now for a crab omelette....  or something else worthy of such a fine cooking utensil....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Dirt.......  That's perfect.....   great job......    Now for a crab omelette....  or something else worthy of such a fine cooking utensil....



Thanks Dave! I went looking for some crab yesterday. None of our stores have Dungeness right now. Crazy.


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice Job Dirt, Can't wait to see it'd maiden voyage  

Gary


----------



## smokin phil (Feb 7, 2016)

.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2016)

Smokin Phil said:


> You're giving me ideas. My wife is staring at me again, in "that way". Lol...



Yeah my wife rolled her eyes and just walked away when she saw what I was doing with the welder!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice Job Dirt, Can't wait to see it'd maiden voyage
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary. Trying to decide, stir fry or fajitas!


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Gary. Trying to decide, stir fry or fajitas!


Boy Fajita's sound good,  We are doing Chicken Enchiladas 

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tonight is going to be the first cook on the Disco! Keep your eyes peeled for the thread!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tonight is going to be the first cook on the Disco! Keep your eyes peeled for the thread!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2016)

Be Watching!!!







   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dinner time! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...e-only-way-to-break-in-a-discada#post_1524550


----------



## javaman2012 (Jan 26, 2017)

What size rim did you get?


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 26, 2017)

I love it Case!!!

....but will a wok work with it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2017)

FWIsmoker said:


> I love it Case!!!
> 
> ....but will a wok work with it?


Not only will a "wok" work, so does a paella pan!


----------

